# Tips For Getting Orange Seal Stains Off Clothes?



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

I know it's latex, and having gone through the dryer once already it's probably bound to the fibers at this point, but does anyone have any tips or secrets on how to get orange seal tubeless sealant out of clothes? 

Thanks!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) breaks lots of things down. Put some orange seal on a sample piece of cloth, give it a try. May need a good soak then rub down.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

Gasoline? :madmax:


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Had the same problem, got some orange seal on my favorite pair of khakis. Numerous "hacks" didn't work, dry cleaning didn't work, eventually had to relegate the pants to trail work duty...


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

I did a trail side tubless to tube conversion on my 29er. Now I have latex buggers down the front of my brand new MTB shorts. If you find something that works please let me know?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Can only imagine what MichaelInOr's short stains look like... and I'm forced to get my mind out of the gutter.

Try this: Motsenbockers 4.5 oz. Silicone, Latex Caulk and Foam Sealant Remover-411-45 - The Home Depot

Maybe put some on a tooth brush and work it in with a few dozen strokes in an inconspicuous spot for a couple mins to see how it works, before diving in on the bigger stains.


----------

